# Lyon : AES Volante 2.0



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2007)

*ÆS Volante 2007 à Lyon*

*17, 18, 19 et 20 Mai 2007*

*Demandez le programme*​


*Vous aussi, prenez de la hauteur pour le week-end de l'ascension...
* 
_c'est quand même plus classe que l'histoire de s'envoyer en l'air..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2007)

Que dire de plus que l'année passée ? :hein:

Le principe est un peu le même : quatre jours ensemble à passer autour des avions, autour de quelques éventuels explications, mais aussi autour d'un verre, ou d'une table toute pleine de victuailles...


Un pseudo pré-programme pour le moment :
Jeudi 17 :
Arrivée des gens


Vendredi 18 :
10h00 - 14h00 balades en avion, visite de la région
Discutions techniques
Visites éventuelles des installations présentes à Lyon Bron


Samedi 19 :
Cette année, il ne devrait pas y avoir de meeting à Corbas mais bon, on trouvera bien de quoi s'occuper...


Dimanche 20 :
Un peu de repos de balades à pied ou autre...
Au revoirs


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2007)

- El_ChiCo
- 
__
1





- 





- 


____________
Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilité d'héberger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le même lit 
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
(A découvrir ici)
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
-

____________
Et puis le transport aussi si vous voulez,
mettez les options qui vous arrangent


----------



## Taho! (23 Avril 2007)

La liste des visiteurs n'a plus r&#233;el int&#233;r&#234;t depuis sa gestion pas vBull, par contre celle des logements est utile !
Je rajoute une cat&#233;gorie v&#233;hicules, y'aura des pi&#233;tons et on ne sera pas toujours joignables par transports en commun...


----------



## Taho! (23 Avril 2007)

Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilité d'héberger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le même lit 
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
(A découvrir ici)
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
-

____________
 Véhicules
- 

 Piétons
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> La liste des visiteurs n'a plus réel intérêt


Ouais j'ai bien vu...
M'enfin c'était pour rappeler mes jolies bannières


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2007)

Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilité d'héberger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le même lit 
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
(A découvrir ici)
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
-

____________
 Véhicules
- El_ChiCo : une super5 de 1985. Elle n'a plus exactement toute sa jeunesse, mais elle roule bien 

 Piétons
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (23 Avril 2007)

Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilité d'héberger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le même lit 
-->
-->
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
(A découvrir ici)
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
-

____________
 Véhicules
- El_ChiCo : une super5 de 1985. Elle n'a plus exactement toute sa jeunesse, mais elle roule bien 

 Piétons
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2007)

Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilité d'héberger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le même lit 
--> ça y est, c'est pris.
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
(A découvrir ici)
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
-

____________
 Véhicules
- El_ChiCo : une super5 de 1985. Elle n'a plus exactement toute sa jeunesse, mais elle roule bien 

 Piétons
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (10 Mai 2007)

Logement
&#8226; Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilit&#233; d'h&#233;berger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le m&#234;me lit 
--> &#231;a y est, c'est pris.
- 

&#8226; Auberge de jeunesse
(A d&#233;couvrir ici)
- 

&#8226; Par ses propres moyens
- Taho!

____________
&#8226; V&#233;hicules
- El_ChiCo : une super5 de 1985. Elle n'a plus exactement toute sa jeunesse, mais elle roule bien 
- Taho! : commerciale... La seule place est d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;serv&#233;e...

&#8226; Pi&#233;tons
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (10 Mai 2007)

C'est confirm&#233;, j'ai mon week-end de 4 jours, c'&#233;tait en n&#233;gociation...


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Mai 2007)

Logement
 Chez l'habitant
- El_ChiCo : Possibilité d'héberger un couple ou quelqu'un seul ou deux personnes qui ne sont pas contre de dormir dans le même lit 
--> 
-->
(finalement c'est re-libre)
- 

 Auberge de jeunesse
(A découvrir ici)
- 

 Par ses propres moyens
- Taho!

____________
 Véhicules
- El_ChiCo : une super5 de 1985. Elle n'a plus exactement toute sa jeunesse, mais elle roule bien 
- Taho! : commerciale... La seule place est déjà réservée...

 Piétons
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## elKBron (10 Mai 2007)

ah ben c est encore raté cette fois... Paname and London style... sorry
amusez vous bien !


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ah ben c est encore raté cette fois... Paname and London style... sorry
> amusez vous bien !



Reserve la date pour l'année prochaine 

Tant pis, tu nous manquera terriblement mais puisque c'est comme ça... On essayera de se passer de toi


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2007)

Excellent viaduc, plein de soleil et d'animations  
Des visiteurs impromptus, des nouveaux et d'excellent restaurants [on est &#224; Lyon :rateau: ]  

Les bapt&#234;mes de l'air sont une franche r&#233;ussite


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Mai 2007)

Enfin il n'y a pas &#224; dire, Lyon -> Villefranche (ou l'inverse) &#231;a se fait quand m&#234;me vachement plus vite en avion qu'en voiture...


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2007)

Dommage que vous ne soyez pas venus, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s bien !


----------

